# Stream 4k questions



## cathyy (Mar 16, 2002)

Thinking of getting a TiVo Stream 4K to replace our trusty Bolt. We are so over the hassle of cable cards! We had to quit using it because every time the channel lineup changed our card was borked. And there were a lot of lineup changes. So:

Can you pause while streaming?

Can you do slow motion while streaming?

Can you set up automatic recording of, for example, every Villanova basketball game, like on regular TiVo devices?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Depends on the streaming service you subscribe too. Yes you can pause. Yes on YoutubeTV you can set a season pass to record all games from individual teams and sports. I’m sure other services have some sort of season pass. Slow motion I can’t speak about.


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't do it! Software and hardware issue galore. Tivo seems to have largely abandoned support fir these. Firestick or Chromecast will both provide fewer headaches. I gave up and now have 3 Stream 4ks sitting a drawer.


----------

